# The markets



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

All have some spunk now. 
Corona is waning and the markets are showing that .

The tourist spots in china are now busy W tourists there.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

What papers are you reading? CCP propaganda?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Markwright said:


> All have some spunk now.
> Corona is waning and the markets are showing that .
> 
> The tourist spots in china are now busy W tourists there.
> ...


I don't want to be a downer, but you are smoking something weird!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ethanol plant here is paying 80 cents less than a month ago and they aren't even taking corn now.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

While I agree we're on the verge of a rebound, we're being guided through this by Dr Fauci. And while I respect his full understanding of the Covid virus, he is not an expert on 22 trillion dollar economies. 
People are really suffering, some needlessly with this shutdown. Parts of the economy need to reopen very soon, or we're going to suffer more from the cure.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Markwright said:


> All haveBEEN SPANKED now.
> Corona is waning and the markets are showing that .
> The tourist spots in china are now busy W tourists there.


Fixed it for ya. I wonder if the chaos in the fluid milk market is going to send more culls to the packers, that aren't really taking any anyway. CBOT has been a dumpster fire for a couple weeks now, glad I contracted enough to cover my inputs and make a little cash. The rest will have to wait until the King Flu has died down.


----------

